# Sortieren von Zahlen mit Vorzeichen



## Tuxa (25. September 2003)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Spread 3 Liste in VB sortieren nach Grösse der Zahlen. Mein Problem ist, dass die Zahlen Vorzeichen haben (-,+,<.>). Die Sortierung sieht im Moment so aus: -1 -11 -12 -2 -21 +1 +11 +111 +2  usw. Kann mir jemand helfen? Brauche nicht den ganzen Code, ein kleiner *Denkanstoss" würde schon reichen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Retlaw (25. September 2003)

Wenn du die Zahlen die ja als Text (Strings) vorliegen wenn du den Inhalt einer Datei einliest in ein numerisches Format konvertierst, kannst du sie ganz normal mit einem Algorithmus sortieren, beim Vergleich welche Zahl größer ist erkennt VB ob die Zahl negativ ist oder positiv.

Zum Sortieren an sich, siehe hier


----------



## Tuxa (25. September 2003)

*VB Sortieren von zahlen mit Vorzeichen*

Vielen Dank, hätte ich eigendlich auch selber drau kommen können. Man sucht einfach manchmal zu weit...

Danke


----------

